# Enregistrement automatique des brouillons dans mail



## C@rtm@n (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour que mail (sous Léopard) ne m'enregistre pas 50 brouillons automatiquement lorsque je rédige un mail ?
Cette fonction est pratique mais entre nous ça me gonfle un peu d'avoir des brouillons à supprimer à chaque fois que j'envois un mail ...

Par avance merci,
C@rtm@n.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2008)

bonjour 
 comment fais tu exactement?

car chez moi ( pas en leopard)

quand je redige
Mail  enregistre UN brouillon de securité  pendant que je redige 

brouillon qui disparait à l'envoi via bouton envoi de fenetre de redaction


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2008)

Pareil avec Leopard.

Ceci étant, ce fil n'est pas dans le bon forum donc je le déplace


----------



## C@rtm@n (22 Novembre 2008)

Sous Tiger lorsque je rédige un mail, il me fait effectivement une sauvegarde dans les brouillons et à l'envoi elle disparaît.

En revanche sous Léopard, ça me colle beaucoup de brouillons qui ne s'effacent pas automatiquement. Je n'ai pourtant rien réglé au niveau des paramètres des brouillons, car je ne les ai pas trouvé :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2008)

teste sur une autre session 2

tu as peut etre une preference corrompue sur mail session1


----------



## C@rtm@n (22 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de vérifier avec une autre session. Il semblerait que cela vienne du fait que mes comptes sont configurés en imap. J'avais coché la case "enregistrer les brouillons sur le serveur" dans les préférences.

Une fois cette case décochée, les brouillons s'enregistrent automatiquement pendant la frappe sur mon mac et sont automatiquement supprimés à l'envoi.

Merci pour la piste de l'autre session, ça m'a permis de voir les différence pop/imap et de trouver la solution


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2008)

oh ca me fait penser à un truc &combines que j'ai utilisé et qui est réapparu dns un rss cette semaine

ou
comment faire des backup ultra rapides de textes en cours d'élaboration

copier coller dans un brouillon imap 
terminé 

c'est dispo  à tous moments et de n'importe quel ordi


----------



## C@rtm@n (22 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh ca me fait penser à un truc &combines que j'ai utilisé et qui est réapparu dns un rss cette semaine
> 
> ou
> comment faire des backup ultra rapides de textes en cours d'élaboration
> ...


L'idée est pas mauvaise du tout !


----------

